# Barking and why it's all my husbands fault!



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

:frusty: He trains them to do it!

I have two Hav boys who bark so badly whenever someone comes to the house...be it someone they know, a child selling candy, the rainbow vacuum salepeople--anyone...that I can't hear anything that is said!

I recently adopted a Chinese Crested female--who doesn't bark except in play and have a CC foster who also hasn't been a barker....*until recently*! BECAUSE HUBBY IS TRAINING THEM TO BARK!

*This is how he does it:*
Whenever he comes home he turns it into a Big Party arty: and encourages jumping and barking and nibbles and all out wild frenzy! This is big fun for him because he missed them all day and feels so loved when they behave like this! Of couse when my son comes home from school we have a smaller version of the Big Party arty: . He drops his backpack and lies on the floor and waits for them to pounce all around them excitedly.

Of course the dogs think that everytime someone comes to the door there will be another Big Party arty: and they get very excited for it!

I bought an ultrasonic device recently to try and get them under control. I have had some pretty good success in stopping them from barking at the neighbors out the front window.  I've also had success in getting them not to bark at the backyard fence. In fact, this morning a neighbor was calling for his dog complete with the whistles to get it to come and they had minimal response at all. This training is working because hubby is not involved and making a Big Party arty: .

I don't see that I'm going to get the rest of the barking under control unless I get a device to re-train my husband. :frusty:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

MEN! :frusty: It does sound cute though. Maybe if you take a video of him doing this and post it on the forum, he will stop. :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sounds like you are going to have to use aversive for the one who truly doesn't listen  Actually, I probably shouldn't comment cause I helped create the monster in my own home too!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Christy, does the ultasonic devise work? what does it do emit a sound if they bark? I wonder if it would work in my house where my boys bark at things they scare away (so they think) like the mailman, cars, squirrels and unseen monsters. What kind did you get?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

yeah, maybe like a tazer for the one who doesn't listen? 
Missy I got a hand held model called Pet Agree http://www.kingwholesale.com/Shopping/ProductSearch.cfm

Humans can't hear it, but dogs can. It won't work all by itself, but I use it when the boys bark at the front window along with the command "quiet!" It get's their attention where my voice was not! Then when they are quiet they get a treat. I didn't want to use a bark collar and it has a clip you can clip to your pants pocket so it's handy when you are training. :biggrin1: I have to warn you though, it doesn't work on husbands!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh no, Christy . . . King Wholesale again! Help!! Get me away from this thread quickly :biggrin1:

Glad it is working . . . might have to stoop and place another order :suspicious:. Cute story with your DH and son. My DH's party with Jackson usually results in big mats from all the wrestling which _ he_ has no clue how to get out! No wonder DH is so popular . . . he never does anything but the fun stuff with him (although he does get a gold star for removing poop off the tail the other day haha). We had the citronella collar which worked well until it clogged after several months. Plus I had to keep taking it on and off and turning it on and off which Jakson quickly figured out. My neighbor gave us a handheld device but it didn't work very well because I think it was old. Keep us posted on this training . . .


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

There ya go Kathy, right back to King's Wholesale! ound:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

good buddy said:


> :
> 
> I don't see that I'm going to get the rest of the barking under control unless I get a device to re-train my husband. :frusty:


If you find one let me know. My husband used to do the same thing in front of me and now does it when he thinks I don't know after a bunch of :kev: at him.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Missy I got a hand held model called Pet Agree http://www.kingwholesale.com/Shopping/ProductSearch.cfm!


I went on their site to order the barker thingie and saw a bunch of other things as I was putting in the order and kept the poor girl on the line as I kept shopping. 
Remember the days where when you stayed home you didn't spend a bunch of money? Now we can sit in the comfort of our chair and have a blast ound:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I've no advice at all on the husband. :frusty:



JASHavanese said:


> Remember the days where when you stayed home you didn't spend a bunch of money? Now we can sit in the comfort of our chair and have a blast ound:


Haha!! I know just what you mean! My visa bill just came in and I had to backtrack my purchases to figure out how I spent all that $$!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Sorry I cant help Christy, this is the one thing I cant seem to train my husband in. My fault for telling him he needs to get down to thier level when they were pups, now they wont stop until he gets on the floor with them every time he comes home.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

good buddy said:


> My visa bill just came in and I had to backtrack my purchases to figure out how I spent all that $$!


I worked for over a year to pay off all of our credit cards so they sit untouched. Wow do I have a lot more money with each paycheck now! Now everything goes on the bank card and I can look at it each day to keep up with what I'm spending. That's what saved me from the identity theft. I check my online banking all the time and caught her before things could be mailed out to her.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL! I love your perspective Christy.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> LOL! I love your perspective Christy.


Wanna trade dog trainers? :evil: Your DH seems to have a bit of the Dog Whispering gene! My boys could use some of his expert training.

Mine is the Big Party animal!! :rockon:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I don't think your husband would like living with me. I might be tempted to become HIS trainer. LOL (Please say hello to your party animal from me! LOL)


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Christy tell your DH they are barking" Yes Christy can buy more stuff for us!Time to go shopping" :biggrin1:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok.................Train your husband and son first! I often have to remind my husband, "Please do not encourage that behavior (of Dexter). 

Your pup has learned the party behavior very well.

What does your husband say about the pup's behavior with the barking?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ha Kimberly, you would be a good trainer too! I told my DH I "told" on him to the forum so NOW he seems ready to work with me heehee!! He has been very good the last two days and avoided making the Big Party. :biggrin1: The pups are already showing some improvement! I don't know that this will completely stop the problem, but I think it could reduce the craziness every time someone comes here. I guess I'll have to wait and see how much of a change it makes. I'm thrilled that DH is co-operating though! :whoo:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ha ha ha! Tattling does help.  I'm glad he's helping you out in this area. I hope it continues!


----------



## Thumbelleina (Apr 2, 2009)

good buddy said:


> :frusty: He trains them to do it!
> 
> BECAUSE HUBBY IS TRAINING THEM TO BARK!
> 
> ...


LOL, I knew it wasn't just my Hubby that was a problem. My husband does the EXACT same thing and it drives me NUTS (and I only have 1 Hav). He claims that it's the only way Buster will love him as much as Buster loves me.

I've decided to ignore it because the two men in my life have ganged up on me and there is no way I can win.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Christy, I can completely relate. My father does the same thing! Drives my mother and I bonkers. Oh, heres the kicker he starts to complain how their barking has gotten out of control. :doh: Then he insists that we put shock collars on them.. :suspicious: There are 5 of them & they are easily set off.. :frusty:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

rdanielle said:


> Christy, I can completely relate. My father does the same thing! Drives my mother and I bonkers. Oh, heres the kicker he starts to complain how their barking has gotten out of control. :doh: Then he insists that we put shock collars on them.. :suspicious: There are 5 of them & they are easily set off.. :frusty:


It would be cheaper and more effective to just buy ONE shock collar! :spy: ound:


----------



## swtxsweetie (May 16, 2008)

Christy i love how you use the smilees! so cute. good luck with training the husband! please let us know what works for you


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

good buddy said:


> It would be cheaper and more effective to just buy ONE shock collar! :spy: ound:


We have two that I could strap together that are calling his name  If that doesn't work I'll have to try what he did to my poor Papillon. So, he thought that it wasn't working so he wet his neck down!? :suspicious: My poor baby had prong marks for the longest time  I was so livid.

I read in Animal Health & Wellness magazine in a article about barking that a good alternative to barking is a blowhorn, can't wait to get one of those! We'll try it on my dad first just to make sure it works :eyebrows:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Here's my idea... :spy:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Christy, LOL, I think your husband would look handsome in one of those collars. 

I actually don't really have a problem with that with my DH at all... he dislikes barking as much as I do so we're very careful about not making a big deal when we come in (my sister, on the other hand, is a perfect candidate for that human collar). The thing he is REALLY bad at is closing the pups in the bedroom with him (when I'm not home) right before bed time (read: Hitchcock needs to potty) so OF COURSE Hitchcock had two accidents in the time I was in California because he was locked in the bedroom with no where to go. :doh: Notice that when it's me here Hitchcock has ZERO accidents - he hasn't had one in 2 months before these husband-related accidents. When I asked DH, very nicely, what he was thinking he didn't answer... which leads me to believe that he wasn't. :suspicious:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Omgosh..

Are we married to the SAME MAN??? LOL

My DH does the same thing and it drives me bat-shoot too. :frusty: No advice here, but I am following closely for a solution!

My DH thinks that all dogs are meant to be 'watch dogs', and he praises her if she starts barking at a car door shutting outside. Seriously. Men! ugh.


Kara


----------

